# getting schutzhund assessment today



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

what should I look for? what should I ask?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When I took my dog I was there for a couple hours before they got to her evaluation. She was the last dog up. Ask about the prey drive, how it is, if it needs to be worked on, etc? I had to hold her leash and they showed me how to ground myself so I wouldn't get dragged and knocked down. I almost lost my balance a couple times. Then we ran in circles...it was a workout She got to walk away with the toy they tied to the end of the pole as her reward. It was very interesting and you will learn if your dog qualifies right there or if your dog needs to work on certain things. They are also interested in the dogs reaction to other dogs and people.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm crossing my fingers... they told me to bring her favorite toy... her favorite toy is our lhasa apso,, they wrestle for hours on end...lol.... i'm bringing another toy I hope he likes


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Good luck to you and Yoschi today


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Good luck and don't get discouraged if they give you things to work on. Gaia's first assesment was miserable it was like she had no drive at all, I was given pointers on how to bring her drive out, had her re-evaluated 4 months later and we're now training for her BH/IPO 1


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

You will always have things to work on. Bring a video camera, its important to review from time to time to see the progress you don't see incrementally


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

They liked Yoschi. They said he showed good nerve. He made himself right at home and walked around like he'd been there before. They said his prey instinct could have been a touch better, but was good enough .. $450 for six one hour private lessons to get started... and the money bleeding begins


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow. Is there no club near by that will just charge annual dues for unlimited training?


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

robk said:


> Wow. Is there no club near by that will just charge annual dues for unlimited training?


There are two clubs that I've contacted,, neither one has gotten back to me. I'm going to keep trying to contact them,,, these first six lessons might be good to get started though... I haven't paid it yet, but am thinking about it.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

robk said:


> Wow. Is there no club near by that will just charge annual dues for unlimited training?


Yikes! I agree. $450 for 6 short lessons is painful! I never got contacted back by the clubs here, so I pay class by class as well to be in a small training group. However, we pay $35 each class and that includes all 3 phases, and whatever else you want to work on.... behavioral issues, any titles your working to get to, and pretty much anything you can imagine. It's $25 if your dog is either not doing bite work or the dog is not on the sleeve yet. Our class also lasts from around 9am until around 3pm. We get demonstrations, watch the police K9s work and train, and get to work other dogs occasionally to see what we are working to get or to just work on handler skills. And many other things mixed in with class.

I feel like I definitely get more then I pay for... However, I still think $450 for 6 classes (1 hr each) is a bit overwhelming. I've never done "private" lessons with my dogs though... so maybe that price is not so unreasonable. I enjoy being with a group and learning from each other. It helps to watch others train.

Good luck with his training though. It's a lot of fun and very addictive!! My bank account bleeds profusely because of it! lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is pretty steep for 6 sessions. I would contact the clubs again, & show you are very, very interested! Not sure what one hour sessions will consist of....will you be tracking, doing obedience or is this just prey drive building/bitework? And will you be the only participants? I'd rather be with other teams so I can learn from them. Contact the clubs!!


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah there's another training place nearby that does a free assessment and charges almost 200$ less than that


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

In my experience, a normal protection training session for a beginning dog is under 10 minutes of working the dog. Experienced dogs *might* do a 20 minute training session when really working toward a big trial.

So, what are they going to be doing for this hour of training?

A dog can't focus for an hour straight, particularly not at a high level, so a 1 hour-straight class is not usually a productive use of time.

The "bang for the buck" doesn't seem particularly good at that price level.

For example, one of the more expensive private trainers that I am familiar with charges $50 per training day for 2 areas (protection/obedience or protection/tracking).


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

One hour for a pup is wayyy too long. Skip that training and keep finding a club. I pull my dog out for a couple ten minute sessions and put her back up. A little tug work and a little obedience. No way can a puppy work for an hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

FirstTimeGSD said:


> Yeah there's another training place nearby that does a free assessment and charges almost 200$ less than that


I called triple crown several times and they never returned my call.. I heard their main guy is moving out of town .. I am really hoping the Austin shutzhund club or the lone star club gets back to me soon... in the meanwhile at least they face me some tips for training...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If you can, go with the Austin Schutzhund Club. It may take a while but generally they will return your email and send you a phone number to call. When I contacted them a couple of weeks before traveling to Austin, it took them a week to respond but they responded and took the time to lead me to the Club. 

Really nice group of knowledgeable and fun people.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I've sent emails out to the two clubs nearby again... I agree that it seems a waste to spend an hour on a pup all at once.... they did say we'd get a lot done in an hour... but I'd hate to burn the puppy out. For me it's more about doing it right than it is about the money.


----------

